# Meteor broadband to go



## KatieC (8 Mar 2009)

Just bought the Meteor broadband to go two days ago.  Just €79 for the dongle and paid €19.99 for a 30 day pass.  I am using it for much as possible for the next couple of days incase in need to avail of the 7 day return policy.  

Its going pretty well except that I am being charged the daily rate of €2.99 instead of the €19.99 monthly rate which I have already bought.

Have sent an email to Meteor to sort it out but haven't had a reply yet.  

Just want to tip off anyone else who got this product which was introduced three days ago


----------



## Guest128 (8 Mar 2009)

How is it working though? One of my mates on the inside reckons it should be the business as contention ratio will be tiny...


----------



## weeslip (9 Mar 2009)

Let me know how this is going for you , am thinking of getting it myself as a handy backup


----------



## KatieC (9 Mar 2009)

Its going great, phoned Meteor today and it turns out that after I put the top-up in, I should have registered it as a 30 day pass.  This is a bit messy and I feel the system should know if I am adding €2.99 or €19.99!

Anyway its sorted now and I have been credited back the two days' credit I used and am starting off on a €19.00/30 day pass from today.

Anybody else bought this product?


----------



## Guest128 (9 Mar 2009)

Hi Katie,
What are the speeds like at various times of the day, bearing in mind any figures on the box/ad are theoretical and completely unreachable e.g. my O2 one is "capcable" of up to 7MB/sec download but the highest i've seen 1Mb/sec.


----------



## KatieC (10 Mar 2009)

At 11.51am today I tested the speed on www.speedtest.net and have the following:-

download - 1314 kbps
upload - 1100 kbps

I am at work and the coverage is better than at home - I have 3G/HSPA Meteor here while at home I have 'edge' coverage which is a little slower, but I will test there too.

Katie


----------

